# Orijen Puppy Transition to Orijen Adult



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

I fed my Beagle puppy Orijen Dry Puppy food for almost his entire first year. He did great with it in every way. At a year old I transitioned him over a two week period to the regular Orijen Dry Adult food. Even a month into the adult food, he was having terrible gas and his stools were much looser. His stools on the puppy food were compact and solid. I brought him back to half and half and the gas stopped. His stools are better, but still softer than they used to be. Today I started him back on just the puppy food to see if everything returns to normal. If it does, is there any harm in leaving him on the puppy food ? The fat content and caloric content is not all that much different.

I was surprised by this reaction to the adult food. The two foods don't seem very different at all in ingredients or analysis.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I've fed puppy food to my adult dog before; it's perfectly fine. Personally, I think age group specific foods are just a marketing gimmick, with the exception of large breed puppy foods (lower calcium/phosphorous). Puppy food is a great way to get a little more meat, usually for the same price!

I think someone else on this forum has adult dogs that did better on Orijen Puppy...I just don't remember who.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I kept Rocky on Orijin LB Puppy all the time. He just really did not like the taste of the adult version and did just fine on the puppy. When we first got Shade, he ate the Large Breed Puppy also, and he was 4 years old!

There were several on this forum who kept their dogs on the puppy version of Orijen. If that is what agrees with your pup, then I would not hesitate to keep him on it!


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 6, 2011)

My dobe had a similar experience. After much frustration I called Champion and tried adult Acana Ranchlands. After 2 mos he is still thriving with excellent stools.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

I now give to my puppy orijen regional Red and 6 fish, after 5 months of loose stools with Acana and Orijen puppy Large.


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought so looking at the ingredients and analysis, but I wonder if it has anything to do with the change from the 70/30 formula to the 80/20 formula ? I believe his Puppy food was all 70/30, but the Adult is 80/20. I have been thinking about trying the Acana grain free's or maybe some of the Evo's in the future. This trial and error can get expensive ! The last couple of days I have him back on just the Puppy food with some added pumpkin. He's back to normal. I'll stop the pumpkin when the can runs out and see how he does. This new bag of Puppy food is also the 80/20.


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

Just an update. My dog's stool was back to soft when he went back to straight Orijen Puppy. I ended up trying EVO Red Meat dry food and he seems to be doing great with it. I gather from this forum that EVO is a well thought of dry food, provided P&G doesn't mess with the recipes. So for now we are in good shape.


----------

